
Amazon has pulled most hoverboards from its US and UK websites - antr
http://qz.com/572895/amazon-has-pulled-most-hoverboards-from-its-us-and-uk-websites/
======
eljayuu
Based on what? Heard news on Sky that someone had died riding one - that
happens on many modes of transport. I think the battery melting is more
worrying.

~~~
antr
Please read the article: "Following a rash of explosions and house fires
connected to hoverboards".

PS: it is interesting that you have just created this HN account to ask this
question.

~~~
eljayuu
What for this, worried as my little girl wanted one for xmas so it caught my
eye. She is getting an Anki OverDrive instead :)

